
Winamp for Android: Now in Beta - taylorwc
http://blog.winamp.com/2010/10/20/winamp-for-android-now-in-beta/
======
g0atbutt
Warning to those who download it in public or at work, it says "Whipping the
Llama's Ass" on speaker when you first run it.

~~~
Semiapies
It does, like every prior version of WinAmp, IIRC.

~~~
g0atbutt
That's true but there are a lot of people who haven't even heard of WinAmp.
Fair warning I think.

~~~
borism
Someone haven't heard about WinAmp? No way!

------
StavrosK
Okay, now I _have_ to get the HTC Desire HD. Between this, Grooveshark and
Swype, I don't think any other OS can compete.

~~~
storm
It's too bad that Swype persists with their bizarre OEM-licensing-only model.
Would love to try it on my N1, but they can't be bothered to provide it to the
unwashed masses as a normal purchased download.

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, really? :/ I thought it was default on all Android devices, I guess it was
just the Samsung I saw... Do you know if it's available on HTC as well?

~~~
storm
Most mainstream manufacturers do seem to put Swype on at least some of their
models - HTC, Samsung, Motorola at least.

No doubt this works out nicely for Swype (strictly volume deals is pretty
lucrative, I'd imagine), but it really puts me off them as a company - I'd
hate to see this kind of model proliferate.

------
zacharycohn
I'm one of those people that still uses Winamp 2.9x... this is pretty awesome
news for me.

I've never liked any of the other media players available on Android, I'm
definitely going to try this out when I get home. I think I'm most excited
about the wifi sync.

~~~
Semiapies
I'm finding it to be very nice, so far. My only complaints are that I wish it
did streaming and that the controls were a bit more friendly to those of us
with large hands and fingers.

(To be fair, I find the UI simpler than anything else I've tried for the
Droid, except maybe MusicQueue, and the controls aren't as tiny as some of the
other apps. Smart phones may just be for the smaller-hand set. :/)

------
vyrotek
I was excited for a moment, but then realized it does't include the ability to
stream music.

I guess I'll have to stick with di.fm's beta app
<http://www.di.fm/apps/android/>

------
revorad
WTF? Why isn't there a Winamp for Linux then?? Oh how I miss it.

~~~
aw3c2
Have you tried Audacious? What are you missing? There are more good & free
players for Linux than I could count with my fingers.

~~~
scrrr
The best music player I've used so far is FooBar2000 on Windows. I wish there
was an exact clone for Linux.

~~~
kgroll
As ridiculous as this sounds - this is the only reason that I keep an XP
installation on one of my machines at home. I've tried Banshee, Rhythmbox, and
AmaroK, but they all just felt clunky coming from F2K.

Based on other comments here, it sounds like I need to give Audacious a shot.

~~~
StavrosK
Same here, I have a small nettop box with 7 installed just for Winamp and a
few other, windows-only programs. I just tried Audacious, however, and it's
very good. The only thing I miss is a hotkey for "toggle windowshade mode",
but I think I can live without it.

